# Universal Serial Bus Controller



## verity_girl (Jul 2, 2009)

While installing a DVD program a notification came up to say my USB needed updating and did I wish to do it now. I said yes and it has obviously deleted the entire lot instead.

In the Device Manager it now lists under _"Other Devices"_ Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller five times - all with question marks. The properties state:

"_The drivers for this device are not installed. (either Code 1 or 28). To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver."_

When I try reinstall it cannot find them. I have tried the disk that came with the system to no avail. I deleted all of the USB's in safe mode but it still came up the same when I restarted the PC. I can not find any where in the original paperwork what sort of USB controller it had/has. 

How do I find out what USB Contoller is installed in the system and how to fix this?

The board is "MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD MS-7091" but so far, I can't see where that helps me. I am running XP SP3.

Can someone please tell me what I can do.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Do you have winxp sp2 installed?


----------



## verity_girl (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes as I said I have Service Pack 3.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Ya Im sry didnt see the sp3 at the end..You did it right, go into 
safe mode, remove the usb entries from device manager, reboot, and
usb should realign its self.. The drivers for usb2.0 are included in sp2.
Something on that dvd really whacked something out..Not sure I 
would trust that thing anymore.
You may try installing mobo drivers again, couldnt hurt.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs


----------



## verity_girl (Jul 2, 2009)

dai said:


> in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
> show hidden devices
> then uninstall all listed usb items
> turn the computer off
> ...


I am giving that program wide berth 

Followed the above to the letter.
Hardware installation wizard came up again. Inserted the disk as well. Still came back with "The hardware was not installed because the wizard could not find the necessary software".


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run your m/b setup disk

check pnp is enabled in the bios and usb2 or highspeed usb is enabled


----------



## verity_girl (Jul 2, 2009)

Had already checked that the PNP and USB were enabled in the BIOS.

Will have to run the motherboard setup tomorrow. I have never done that before - nothing can go wrong can it? It won't wipe out anything? :4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

just reinstalls the chipset drivers


----------



## verity_girl (Jul 2, 2009)

I am still having problems with my USB Drives.
Under the "Motherboard" section of my _Application & Support Disk_ there are several folders .... ATI, Intel, SIS and VIA. I installed the Intel chipset.

The following now show in the Device Manager and the System Information sections respectively:

*Device Manager*

- ?Other devices 
?Unknown device
?Unknown device
?Unknown device
?Unknown device
?Unknown device​
- Universal Serial Bus controllers 
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 265C​
*System Information*

Problem Devices
Not Available	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&1FF71B3&1	The drivers for this device are not installed.
Not Available	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&28A4CB69&1	The drivers for this device are not installed.
Not Available	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&28654711&1	The drivers for this device are not installed.
Not Available	USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&5A77D95&1	The drivers for this device are not installed.

USB
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2658&SUBSYS_70911462&REV_03\3&13C0B0C5&0&E8
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2659&SUBSYS_70911462&REV_03\3&13C0B0C5&0&E9
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265A&SUBSYS_70911462&REV_03\3&13C0B0C5&0&EA
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265B&SUBSYS_70911462&REV_03\3&13C0B0C5&0&EB
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 265C	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265C&SUBSYS_70911462&REV_03\3&13C0B0C5&0&EF
Not Available	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&1FF71B3&1
Not Available	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&28A4CB69&1
Not Available	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&28654711&1
Not Available	USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&5A77D95&1

I have installed and run the _*Unknown Device Identifier*_ program". I am not sure how that helps as it lists every device on my PC - including the following:

USB Root Hub
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\root_hub20
Generic USB Hub
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\class_09
USB Mass Storage Device
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\class_08&subclass_06&prot_50
USB Composite Device
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\composite
USB Printing Support
Vendor: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\class_

I have also ran _*SiSoftware Sandra*_ but to be perfectly frank, I have no idea what I am looking for any more.

Can anyone offer any help?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go here for chipset driver: (choose #2)
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...P+Professional*&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

Reboot pc after installation.


----------



## verity_girl (Jul 2, 2009)

No luck. Nothing has changed.

When I go into the device manager and try to update the drivers for the unknown devices, the hardware wizard still comes up with _"The hardware was not installed because the wizard cannot find the necessary software."_

USB drives (4 at back, 2 at front) are not registering anywhere.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

You have to click on what you downloaded, its an .exe file
After installation of driver, reboot pc

Your chipset is: Intel 965G


----------



## verity_girl (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I know, its what I did. 
Installation program came up, ran and said it installed correctly.
Rebooted.
Nothing changed.


----------

